# Rider on your caboose



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a figure I've seen standing on the back of a caboose.

Please post photos or videos of your caboose with the figure.

Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:


Here is a picture of a conductor and his dog "Frosty".

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The first photo is a figure offered by the Sundance Central. If you are modeling 1/29, then this probably won't work for you. This one is 1/20.3

The bottom photo is my custom figure sculpted by Chris Walas many years ago for my 1.5" scale caboose. Maybe these will give you some ideas.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I like the narrow gauge one of 'Brian'.
One like below would be good for the Highball Express!

Andrew


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

More recently, his lantern is red. He's hand made using the Walas method.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Let's see.... There's the one that looks like my great uncle John...










And there's this one...

Opps, I can't find the picture









Well there's one for you for now








Rocky


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Rocky, those markers make the caboose look so much better. Where did you get them. Jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Rocky, Thought it was an Aristo, whos is it made by or did you modify it and how. Jack


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

REA/Aristo-Craft with a modified coppola and ladder handrails, perhaps? Andrew


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The caboose looks like a Rocky kitbash starting with an Aristo long caboose. I think the figure ia also Aristo.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The figure I may be thinking of might be thomas and friends sir topham hatt. 

At least he looks similar to what I remember.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

or maybe the Monopoly man?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This is Bachmann's one

Andrew


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well if that's what you into Randy, then perhaps you might like this one. wide angle, but brake personel is visable on the caboose in the foreground right.










Hello Kitty...
The Grand daughter likes it








Bout that same level as Thomas the train.

Rocky


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used several stock figures, including Bachmann's fireman.










And then there is the dwarf for the Brandywine & Gondor RR. 









Hope you do find the right man, dwarf, hobbit, (fill in the blank) ________________ for the job.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Come on Rocky who's markers are those......


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry for the delay... They are Ozark Mountain minitures I believe.


Rocky


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wonder where Noel is? I think his figure is animated and waves! 

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a link to a picture of my slightly modified Bachman figure on the back end. CWN Caboose figure. All I did was add a mustache, some rope and a some minor repainting. I carved out his had to better grip the railing.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Robert, I think he has axle grease in his 'mo'.









Andrew


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

OK, it's not a caboose, it's not my figure either, but I do like the seer sucker suit:  [url]http://wjhudson.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/sp-combine.jpg [/url]


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Rider / Guard on the pirates railroad!


Larry


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

This guy, Lee, is by Railroad Ave. I think that is Dan in the cupola


----------

